# Why do donks paint commercials on their cars?



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

What's up with this? These paint jobs gotta be expensive. Are they being sponsored, or are they paying to make their cars into free commercials for billion dollar companies?


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

They just want to make sure EVERYONE notices that their car looks like shit.


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

I'm still waiting for the churches chicken donk.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

They already have the grape koolaid car.


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Stupid as fuck


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Those photos r like 8 to 10 yrs old...I'm sure a quick Google search could bring up a shit load of bolt ons, block patterns, crushed velvet n dingle balls....maybe they should all have murals of naked women and skulls


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Some companies pay u to advertise. But I doubt these knuckle heads are getting anything


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

They are..... They are using Registered trademarks..

I may be painting a car in the near future in the same manor... I will be submitting renderings an stuff for approvals prior to going ahead with the project


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

BlueBerry said:


> They are..... They are using Registered trademarks..
> 
> I may be painting a car in the near future in the same manor... I will be submitting renderings an stuff for approvals prior to going ahead with the project[/QUOTE
> If they are, then cool, if not, then they are fool's.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

BlueBerry said:


> They are..... They are using Registered trademarks..
> 
> I may be painting a car in the near future in the same manor... I will be submitting renderings an stuff for approvals prior to going ahead with the project


from some of the dudes I seen driving the cars I'd say it hurts the brand lol


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

2005 called and they want their topic back


----------



## qsmith007 (Jun 13, 2008)

You got something you want to get off your chest about BLACK PEOPLE? They put what THEY like on the cars no different than latinos do. Just the same as white guys who use undercoating as a paint job.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Smith be sensing a slight undercurrent of, dare I say, uh racism...


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

Ima put tortillas airbrushed all over my Lowrider


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

its inspired by NASCAR thats why they do it.


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

PURA SANGRE said:


> Ima put tortillas airbrushed all over my Lowrider


Lmfao, that's funny...tortillas n guacamole


----------



## jesseosuna (Nov 9, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

A Mexican donk would be one of home depot.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

qsmith007 said:


> You got something you want to get off your chest about BLACK PEOPLE? They put what THEY like on the cars no different than latinos do. Just the same as white guys who use undercoating as a paint job.


:drama:


----------

